# farm pro 2420 tachometer



## kountry1217 (Jul 25, 2011)

hey guy the tach on my farm pro 2420 stopped working, im not sure it just went out or if somthing else happend has any one ever had this or go any way i can check thanks yall


----------



## Halifax (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm not sure how old your farm pro is, but they used to be the same as the Jinma that I have. A blown fuse will stop the the tach, the sensor at the flywheel could be damaged and or out of adjustment. The sensor is just a magnetic pick up counting the teeth of the flywheel as they go by. Can't remember the exact clearance, maybe 5 to 10 thousandths. (0.005 - 0.010). I've done a rough adjustment for this by lightly screw in the sensor until it touches, then back it out by 1/4 turn and secure the lock nut. Obviously with everything turned off.. Hope it helps.

Aubrey


----------



## Halifax (Oct 8, 2009)

kountry1217

Ever get the tach working?

Aubrey


----------

